# Installing GoDaddy's intermediate certifcate



## ph0enix (May 21, 2009)

I got a GoDaddy SSL certificate installed on my Apache (2.2.11) - it's the turbo/wild card cert that's good for any host in the domain.  I can't figure which intermediate cert. to install or how to do it:
https://certs.godaddy.com/Repository.go

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (May 21, 2009)

I think I got it though I'm not sure how to verify that the intermediate cert. was properly installed. 

I downloaded https://certs.godaddy.com/repository/gd_bundle.crt and copied it to /usr/local/etc/apache22/ssl.crt, then added the following lines to httpd-ssl.conf:

SSLCACertificatePath "/usr/local/etc/apache22/ssl.crt"
SSLCACertificateFile "/usr/local/etc/apache22/ssl.crt/gd_bundle.crt"

...and restarted Apache.  Am I all set?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## vivek (May 21, 2009)

Use https://certs.godaddy.com/repository/gd_bundle.crt

Help file - http://help.godaddy.com/article/5238

Edit: Yes, you are all set. You can verify yourself by visiting your own domain and browser should not give any type or error or warning.


----------



## ph0enix (May 22, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Use https://certs.godaddy.com/repository/gd_bundle.crt
> 
> Help file - http://help.godaddy.com/article/5238
> 
> Edit: Yes, you are all set. You can verify yourself by visiting your own domain and browser should not give any type or error or warning.



Thanks!  The browser didn't give any warnings/errors even before I installed the intermediate certificate.  That's why I'm not sure how to test it.


----------



## vivek (May 23, 2009)

Try online test below:

```
https://ssl.trustwave.com/support/support-help-now.php
```
Or use command line tool:

```
openssl s_client -host secure.example.com -key example.com.pem -cert example.com.pem -port 443
```
You need those files. Alternatively, you can use gd intermediate and your domain certificate to do the same.


----------

